# Norco A-Line Park - neuer Dämpfer -



## Patrick41366 (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze ein Norco A-Line in der Park Edition aus 2009:

http://www.norco.com/archives/2009/?id=48a31c94f3e4f

Derzeit ist der Fox DHX 3.0 mit 241mm Einbaumaß verbaut. 

Da ich vor kurzem auf eine Totem Solo Air umgestiegen bin, möchte ich nun auch im Hinterbau einen Luftdämpfer verbauen. 

Meine Wahl ist hierfür auf den Vivid Air gefallen.

Meine Überlegung ist nun, anstatt dem normalen Einbaumaß von 241mm einen 229er Vivid mit 70mm Hub zu verbauen, um die tiefer liegende Front meines Radels (auf Grund der 180er Totem) wieder auszugleichen und so im Endeffekt die normale Lenkgeo zu erhalten. Der Lenkwinkel ist nämlich momentan mit dem 241er Dämpfer in Kombination mit der tieferen 180er Totem sehr steil geworden.

Ist meine Überlegung korrekt, oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?

Rein Schwing- und Platztechnisch, sowie in Bezug auf die Bodenfreiheit zum Lager und Kettenblatt sollte es keine Probleme geben.

Nach meiner Berechnung brauche ich den Vivid dann als Tune High.

Was meinen die Experten? Alles machbar, oder stehen Probleme an? 


Danke für die Hilfe!

LG,

Patrick


----------



## Dominik19xx (16. Februar 2013)

Die Einbauhöhen von Doppelbrücken und 180mm Gabeln sind normal ungefähr gleich.
So viel steiler sollte der Lenkwinkel also nicht geworden sein. 
Das sollte sich noch mit Offset Dämpferbuchsen ausgleichen lassen.(http://www.burgtec.co.uk/products/offset-shock-hardware/burgtec-titanium-offset-shock-hardware/)
Aber nur wenn noch genug Platz für den Reifen vorhanden ist.

Ist eventuell günstiger,wenn doch noch mal eine Doppelbrücke verbaut werden soll.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick41366 (20. Februar 2013)

Hast Recht, die Einbauhöhe variiert nur um Milimeter. Da war ich falsch informiert.

Ich werde dennoch einen 229er verbauen um den Lenkwinkel flacher zu bekommen.

Mal sehen, wie es sich auswirkt!


----------

